# The Last Resort Animal Rescue



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is where I got my boy Wade.

It's an amazing organization.

I still peruse the Available Animals section in the hopes that I'll convince my wife into a second dog (a roomy for Wade!) for us.

So many adorable dogs are available!

http://www.thelastresortrescue.com/ouravailablepets.htm

I hope I'm not violating a DF rule for posting this.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

what a great rescue. I am totally LOVING Ariah thebrindle mastiff. I saw several great dogs that I thnk could be wonderful friends for wade. let's hope your wife get's onboard. I think having a doggie friend could help Wade tons with some of his personal issues. It's amazing sometimes just what can happen to balance out an unesy dog when you add another more confident balanced dog to the mix. I thinks I'm gonna send an app in for Ariah... I wonder if they'll adopt out of state.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> what a great rescue. I am totally LOVING Ariah thebrindle mastiff. I saw several great dogs that I thnk could be wonderful friends for wade. let's hope your wife get's onboard. I think having a doggie friend could help Wade tons with some of his personal issues. It's amazing sometimes just what can happen to balance out an unesy dog when you add another more confident balanced dog to the mix. I thinks I'm gonna send an app in for Ariah... I wonder if they'll adopt out of state.



They will adopt outof state so long as they think you'll provide a good home.
I think you're in the clear. Good luck getting Ariah!


----------

